# My weight loss / Training Journal



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello all,

I have been on the site a while now and have had lots of support from some of the members. Found the forum jam packed with lots of info. The support and study has certainly helped me understand more about weight loss.

I thought it was time to start up my own journal about my progress. mainly to record my results.

My main reasons for joining the forum was my interest in bodybuilding, i have always had an interest but have just let myself go...... In a big way!

So following a massive pig out at Christmas decided to do something about my weight.

I have been training doing some low level cardio, and now want to incorporate some weights. I have recently incorporated a carb cycle diet as suggested by some of the forum members... All seems to be going well at the moment.

Here are my before, and during photos. I am no where near my target weight and know i have a long way to go but thought i would post my pics up anyway.

I used to weigh 22stone 8lbs -

I am currently 19.8 Stone / Target = 17stone

Height - 6ft2

Body fat - 55%

BMI - 36.8

So there it is i have my journal up and running. I will post up every so often with any real achievements and to keep updated.

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## ghd314 (May 27, 2008)

Gary

Congratulations on the weight loss so far, a great achievement. I hope by continually posting and encouraging others to achieve their goals that you will get to where you're aiming for. I'm determined for my own thread not to become a 2 month effort, and I hope you keep at it yourself.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

55% bf are you sure mate? well done btw


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

great progress well done


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers guys! I had a bupa health check done and thats what it said on the report..... To be honest thought it was high... will need to double check .... can i do a check myself by measuring ?


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

I wonder if anyone can give some advise, My weight loss has started to slow right down. I have not lost any weight for the last two weeks despite eating clean and training. stuck at 20 stone so must be doing something wrong...

I am currently on a low carb diet / training 5 - 6 times a week, although am only doing cardio at the moment. Should i start incorporating some weights?. still really fat and dont want to make myself look like a **** if i shouldnt be doing them.

Any ideas ?

Here is a typical diet day :

06:00 - 45g of porridge oats with half milk and half water

10:00 - EAS myoplex shake

13:00 - Tuna salad or a chicken salad with small amount of rice / salad in olive oil

17:00 - Chicken or steak 8oz with spinnach or other veg

22:00 - Small serving low fat cottage cheese couple of tea spoons.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey!!! Don't give up!!!

Are you carb cycling or just doing low carb? If you're constantly low carb you may need to start incorporating med/high days to shock your system a little.

Start doing weights. By doing compound movements in the gym such as deadlifts, squats, bench presses etc you'll build muscle which in turn will burn more total calories, you never know, it might kickstart your weight loss.

Kate x


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

how much cardio are u doing? maybe up it


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers Kate and Smithy,

I am doing 20 minutes on the X trainer then 20 minutes walking on the tread mill inclined....... I sweat bucket loads and feel like i have done a good workout on 40mins, maybe do another 20mins on a bike or something then Smithy???

I am at the gym tommorow so will have a bash at the weights and start building these into my workout sessions.

As for the diet I am just on a low carb diet at the mo but will look at starting a carb cycle diet. I must admitt tho i do feel alot better even shifting the few stone i have so thats a positive i guess.

Cheers for the info I willl deff keep ya posted.

Gary


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

45 mins cardio should be enough, how about introducing 30-45 mins cardio before breakfast as well though? Thats great for fat burning!

I can't stress enough how much you'll benefit from compound exercises.

Check out some journals on Member's pictures, you'll be able to get some idea's from there.

x


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers Kate, will do, and will take your advice on board!

Cheers

Gary


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Fab! Keep us posted on how you're doing

xx


----------



## Optikal (May 27, 2008)

Best of luck mate, it's always great to read inspirational journals like yours. Encourages me to do another 20 minutes on my own treadmill


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok so i have taken your advice and have completely revamped my workout - I did this over the weekend and it has really pushed me further. I must have got used to the repeatative cardio i was previously doing.

So heres what i will be doing now. (Please feel free to comment)

1. 10mins on tredmill - Warm up

2. Incline Chest - 15reps at 20kg

3. 15 squats with swiss ball

4. Lat Pull Down - 15 reps at 35kg

5. Lunges - 15

6. Leg extention - 15 reps at 21kg

7. Bicep curl - 15 reps at 8kg

8. Leg curl - 15 reps at 25kg

9. Tricep Dip - 15

I repeat the above on a circuit twice and end it with a cardio session on the X trainer for 20minutes 135 - 140BPM.

I plan to do this 4- 5 times per week. Any thoughts or comments?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

finding the above workout pretty challenging! Been doing it daily. I am already lifting heavier than mentioned about. Feel great however dont seem to be shifting the pounds......

Will update properly on Sunday, but wanted to pop on and see whats new and update on the new programe. Still no one has commented, assume its ok.....

Gary


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Give it time!!!! You won't see immediate results...

Take measurements, give it a month and then see how well you've done!

1. 10mins on tredmill - Warm up

2. Incline Chest - 15reps at 20kg

3. 15 squats with swiss ball Do BB Squats instead

4. Lat Pull Down - 15 reps at 35kg

5. Lunges - 15

6. Leg extention - 15 reps at 21kg

7. Bicep curl - 15 reps at 8kg

8. Leg curl - 15 reps at 25kg

9. Tricep Dip - 15

You might wanna get some deadlifts and pullups in there too.. great compound exercises that use large muscle groups, this might help you burn more cals overall, thus helping shift the lbs!

Good luck!

K x


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi ya all, Not posted for a while so thought whilst i am doing bugger all at work would pop on have a look at whats new in the forum and update my journal.

My training is going pretty well at the moment. The fat is coming off quite nicley now and people at work are telling me i am looking a lot trimmer, asking me i if i am loosing weight on a diet / Kinda makes you feel good! The main thing is that I feel ten times better!

I have still got a way to go but am determined to get there!

Cheers

Gary


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad to hear you're doing well hun. Don't give up!!!!

K x


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

grjones said:


> Ok so i have taken your advice and have completely revamped my workout - I did this over the weekend and it has really pushed me further. I must have got used to the repeatative cardio i was previously doing.
> 
> So heres what i will be doing now. (Please feel free to comment)
> 
> ...


Hi mate, well done on your progress keep it up. :thumb:

I wouldn't do your weights routine 4-5 days a week, because your muscles need rest to recover and grow, you will more than likely be over training and will result in slower or no muscle grow.

I'd do your weights routine at 3 times a week at the most.

Also id look into a push, pull and legs routine, thats a 3 day split and with good compound movements and you'll see some good gains.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

shamuk said:


> Hi mate, well done on your progress keep it up. :thumb:
> 
> I wouldn't do your weights routine 4-5 days a week, because your muscles need rest to recover and grow, you will more than likely be over training and will result in slower or no muscle grow.
> 
> ...


Cheers Tony will use get that into my workouts....

Nothing to update will do a proper up date at the end of the week... Cheers


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got back from my mates place, where i train. He took some photos of me whilst i was working out as he Said that i had really progressed with my training so thought i would post em up! Cheer to everyone who has given me support over the last copule of weeks, its paid off, cheers! I know i still have a long way to go but am pleased with my progress so far!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey! You're doing just great! Your tummy is definitely smaller and your chest is much tighter! You should be over the moon with your progress hun!

xx


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Awesome work mate!


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the supportive comments. I have changed my diet to increase callories. I am still stuck at 20 stone but have been hitting the gym.

My diet looks a little something like this now:

6am: 45g Porridge oats with 30g Casein MP Protein made with water.

10am Meal replacement shake - which contains 42g protein 24g of carbs.

12pm Chicken breast with a green salad dressed in olive oil.

4pm Apple with a couple of tspoons of low fat cottage chesse.

6pm Omlete made with 4 egg whites, cooked in olive oil - eaten with a mixed Green salad

9pm 30g of casien MP protein

Obviously this changes from day to day but how does this look? My breakfast and MRP Shake always the same each day, and when i am training i up the protein and slip in another shake. Whats your thoughts on this?

Also i have decreased my cardio. I was doing nearly an hour every other day, i just do the 20mins after my workout - High intensity for 20 - 25 mins. And if i can manage i do some kettlebell training first thing in the morning.

I am hoping i push past the sticky spot with what i am doing now. Your thoughts would be great though.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

How come you've decreased your cardio??? IMO I'd stick where it was...


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Be honest, Think i am wanting to see results too quickly. Chopping and changing dont seem to help matters.... going to stick with the original plan i think.

Upping the weights has helped. feeling a lot stronger and am increasing ther weight so must be doing something.

G x


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

grjones said:


> Be honest, Think i am wanting to see results too quickly. Chopping and changing dont seem to help matters.... going to stick with the original plan i think.
> 
> Upping the weights has helped. feeling a lot stronger and am increasing ther weight so must be doing something.
> 
> G x


Hun, you wont see results quickly.... much to my dismay, neither do I!! I train really hard and although there are changes in my physique, they are fairly minimal. Seriously keep the cardio up, instead of an hour a day in one go, break it up and do 30 mins am and 30 mins PWO... it wont feel like such a chore that way x


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Gary

Very impressive progress mate. Keep it up!


----------



## Scrumpy (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello mate, nice one so far

Just thought i'd mention that you are better off avoiding the isolation exercises such as bicep curls and leg curls.

IMO circuit training is the ebst for losing weight, but try to keep all the exercises compound, as this burns more calories and produces a better hormonal reponse.

It is also good to have a lower body movement followed by an upper body movement and vice versa through the circuit, such as working upper body, lower body, upper body, lower body. This causes the blood to pump around your body faster causing your heart to work more.

Also if you have kettlebells available, try them, they are amazing

Just a few things that may help


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheers for all the comments.... Good to see some local people on here from Essex. Im in Basildon for my sins!!!

Yeah i have got a kettlebell at home i dont use it. I think i am going to get my backside out of bed earlier in the morning and do a 20 minute workout with that.


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Just finished my session at the gym today, was pretty cool. Thought i would update you all. Its all starting to happen again. someone suggested have a blow out weekend which i did and i have started to loose the pounds again, stomach is deff starting to get smaller. and am feeling a lot stonger, which can only be good.

Will post pics at the end of the month, no point at the mo as the results are so minimal.


----------

